# Replacing A Few Tiles On Shower Wall



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

There is an attachment for a dremel tool that is designed for removing grount between tiles. You could remove the grout, chisel out the tile and mortar, then replace with the new tiles and mortar. If the existing tiles are older, it will be hard to match new grout to old, but if you clean the old grout really well, it might look OK. I suppose you could start in the middle of the tile with a center punch if you are concerned about damaging the surrounding tiles. As long as you go slowly and carefully it should be OK.


----------

